# Ecologic Relief (a probiotic) by Winclove Bio for Relief of IBS-C in Children (Research Article)



## R777 (Jan 3, 2008)

A probiotic mixture for IBS-C:The role of a probiotics mixture in the treatment of childhood constipation: a pilot study.Bekkali NL, Bongers ME, Van den Berg MM, Liem O, Benninga MA.Department of Paediatric Gastroenterology and Nutrition, Academic Medical Centre, Amsterdam, The Netherlands. [email protected] Journal, 2007 Aug 4;6:17BACKGROUND: Inconsistent data exist about the efficacy of probiotics in the treatment of constipation. Several studies in adults with constipation showed positive effects of probiotics on constipation. Inconsistent data exist regarding the effect of a single probiotic strain in constipated children. The aim of this pilot study was to determine the effect of a mixture of probiotics containing bifidobacteria and lactobacilli in the treatment of childhood constipation. METHODS: Children aged 4-16 years with constipation as defined by the Rome III criteria were eligible for the study. During a 4 week period, children received a daily mix of 4 x 109 colony forming units of a probiotic mixture (Ecologic®Relief) containing Bifidobacteria (B.) bifidum, B. infantis, B. longum, Lactobacilli (L.) casei, L. plantarum and L. rhamnosus. Primary outcome measures were frequency of bowel movements (BMs) per week and stool consistency. Secondary outcome measures were number of faecal incontinence episodes per week, abdominal pain and side effects. RESULTS: Twenty children, 50% male, median age 8 (range 4-16) were included.The frequency of BMs per week increased from 2.0 (1.0-5.0) to 4.2 (0.0-16.0) in week 2 (p = 0.10) and 3.8 (2.1-7.0) in week 4 (p = 0.13). In 12 children presenting with <3 BMs/week, BMs per week increased significantly from 1.0 (0.0-2.0) to 3.0 (0.0-7.0) in week 2 (p = 0.01) and 3.0 (0.0-10.0) in week 4 (p = 0.01). The stool consistency was reported as hard in 7 children at baseline, in 4 children at week 2 (p = 0.23) and in 6 children after 4 weeks of treatment (p = 1.00). A significant decrease in number of faecal incontinence episodes per week was found in the entire group: 4.0 (0.0-35.0) to 1.5 (0.0-14.0) in week 2 (p = 0.01) and 0.3 (0.0-7.0) in week 4 (p = 0.001). The presence of abdominal pain decreased significantly from 45% to 25% in week 2 (p = 0.04) and 20% at week 4 (p = 0.006). No side effects were reported. CONCLUSION: This pilot study shows that a mixture of probiotics, has positive effects on symptoms of constipation. To confirm these findings, a large randomised placebo controlled trial is required.The above abstract is available at: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1768358...Pubmed_RVDocSumFull text is available for free at:http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/picrender...mp;blobtype=pdf-----------I can't find a seller on Google. I hope others can find one. I'd like to try it, although I'm an adult.


----------

